# Mrc ad345



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

Are these decoders any good?
got them cheap so i'll try them when my 
prodigy advanced gets here


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Can't seem to find any info out there on them?
I personally haven't installed any of them.
I have installed allot of old atlas 2 digit address decoders and they work fine they just don't have all the fancy features and options that the new ones have.
But judging by there part # they are probably really old most likely 2 digit address and no or few FX functions. I wouldn't think you wouldn't have any trouble running or programing them.
Do you have other DCC units to run on your new system to compare to?
They do have a lower amperage rating than the newer ones so avoid twin motored unit installs.
Sean


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

I do have two dash 9's with tcs t1's in them. i'll be installing them in two atlas rs3 and posibly in a sd40-2 athearn.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

That sounds perfect! :thumbsup:
With a system like the prodigy advanced it's nice to see what it can do with the newer chip sets!
Sean


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

I had it wrong the package said ad345 but the paperwork in sude said ad315


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Found a little info for you.
2. Older MRC decoders (AD305, AD310, AD315) and older Lenz decoders will not accept a
2-digit address when programming the address.
When programming an address into these decoders, go to CV programming mode and enter the
address data into CV #1 (short address CV).
I was right on them being 2 digit address and yes they are older but they should run fine.
Sean


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

like i said they were cheap so if i screw them up OH WELL


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

so i installed one in an RS-3 can i still run this on a dc track as my prodigy advanced just shipped today


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I think it will work, :dunno: I never could get a full spec sheet on this decoder. I would put a 1K ohm res in line and start off very slow if you get no movement then Stop and wait till you get your DCC.


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanx for the quick reply i think i will just set up a straight section and see


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

on the old blue box athearns what exactly do i have to isolate.
do you just tape the bottom plate


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Did you pull the motor and cut the 2 prongs off then tape, Remove the top copper strip, remove light if it's mounted. Attach 2 wires to the top and bottom of the motor, attach 1 wire to front frame, attach 2 wires to the trucks. I always check the motor with a meter to make sure there in no shorts from either of the motor contacts to the body of the motor, or to the frame of the loco! Connect wires off frame and trucks to decoder power red black, attach motor wires to decoder motor gray orange, connect white and blue to light and blue and yellow to rear light if present. 
TAAA DAAA :thumbsup:
I gave you the really short install version because I think you already had a handle on the install.


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

thanx again ithink i can get it just wanted to make sure that the plate was it
didn't realize i had to cut off tabs


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You don't have too, But if the prongs ware threw the tape, POOF decoder fried in an instant. It's also called letting the smoke out.:smokin: I like a wider margin of safety.:sly:


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

i'll be tackling that one in the next few days


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

*Need Help*

So my prodigy advanced arrived to day and i tried the loco that i installed this decoader in. and got nothing so i tried one more and it worked till i
tried to change addresses and forgot that there only 2 digit addresses now i got nothing again???


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Let me see if I got this strait.
You first tried to run the install you did and it wouldn't do anything.
Then you tried a different loco and it worked, then you tried to reprogram it and then it wouldn't work? 
Did you try to give it a 4 digit address?
Do I have it right?
Sounds like you just got the programing mixed up or it didn't take.
I don't know that system to be able to walk you threw it, but I'll pull the manual and read up a little.
It's really no problem you can reset it back to the 03 address by resetting the decoder, look in the decoder instructions it should give you the instructions, essentially you program a CV to a number and it goes back to original factory settings.


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

got most of it right
i took the same loco and quickly just tack the new decoade in the old solder
first decoader did nothing from the start the second worked till i programed a 4digit

so there is a cv to reset i'll look into that

my two tcs t1 seem to work fine


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

These are the old decoders off ebay right?
If you tried to program a 4 number address into a 2 digit address chip it will just scramble the numbers. Does your system have the ability to do CV read back? Then you can read what # that it actually ended up with.


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

yes it has read back i'll try that tom. night


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

athearn tuneup and wiring upgrade.


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

Got it running again

had to go into cv 29 and change to a 2
and than cv1 to my address using all three spots


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Exellent to here! It's always great to get them working!


----------

